# UTC vs. LocalTime



## Sebastiano06 (31. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich programmiere derzeit an einem Programm bei dem ich 2 Funktionen benötige. 

1. Lokalzeit -> UTC
2. UTC -> Lokalzeit

Parameter und Return sollen jeweils vom Typ Date sein und dabei soll natürlich auch die Sommer- Winterzeit beachtet werden.

Hat jemand da zufällig eine Idee wie ich das ohne viel Aufwand machen kann!? 
Mit SimpleDateFormat und einer String Ausgabe habe ich das Ganze etwas umständlich zumindest in Richtung 1 hinbekommen...


```
public String local2utc(Date date){
		Calendar cal = new GregorianCalendar();
		cal.setTime(date);
		DateFormat df = new SimpleDateFormat(this.stringFormat);
		df.setTimeZone(TimeZone.getTimeZone( this.timeZoneUTC ));
		
		return df.format(cal.getTimeInMillis());
	}
```


----------



## Thomas Darimont (31. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

schau mal hier:
http://forum.java.sun.com/thread.jspa?forumID=31&threadID=662093

Gruß Tom


----------



## Sebastiano06 (31. Januar 2008)

da hätte ich eigentlich auch selbst drauf kommen können!
Ich bekomme UTC-Daten aus einem XML-File als String. Dann muss ich beim parsen also quasi UTC angeben und wenn ich es ausgebe muss ich die TimeZone wieder ändern auf Locale.. Das scheint mir logisch!


----------

